# NORTH CAROLINA WALLEYE



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WE HAVE WALLEYES IN A LAKE HERE IN NC; GASTON LAKE. I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING YOU YANKS DO, EVEN LOOKED AT ALL YOUR TV SHOWS ON WALLEYE FISHING. "NO WALLEYE FOR ME";;; YOU GUYS UP THERE REALLY KNOW HOW TO CATCH DEM FISH. MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL TAKE A TRIP UP THERE AND GET THE LOW DOWN ON HOW TO CATCH EM!!!!

I'LL KEEP TRYING AND YOU ALL KEEP MAKING THOSE EXCITING TV SHOWS CATCHING THEM FISH :eyeroll:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Walleyes are not that difficult to catch, the trouble is finding them. Once you find them you will catch fish


----------

